# Pics Of My Beast



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I know my cars an A3 (very close relative of the MK4







) decided to post some pics here as the A3 section is a ghost town








I was at my mates work so while he was busy decided to borrow his digi cam and take some quick snaps of my car
please note my car is very dirty so dont flame me
















Below are the pics of Breyton Wheels with my slotted Brembo discs and EBC Pads. Have to say these are the best brakes ive ever had and recommend them for someone thats on a budget and wants good braking with little dust or brake fade








And here are my TT Pedals that i fittted that look awesome when clean, please excuse the mess. As u can see i fitted the dead pedal without hacking it giving it that OEM look.








Cheers
Costa..........


_Modified by XXX 1.8T at 2:10 AM 6-9-2003_


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

grrrrrr....


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (T0oDamnFast)*

Beautiful. Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RQtechVR6 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Simans82)*

very nice... for a second there I thought, that was 'wheel rash' in that wheel shot on the lip, just the refelction.. wheeu!


----------



## TheFritz11 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Simans82)*

Looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like what you did to the dead pedal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (TheFritz11)*

If it was wheel rash i would die, thats why i park so far from the gutter as u can see from the top pic


----------



## CopiousX (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

[email protected]@@@mn you!!! Hook up some front end pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

Beautiful car!!!
I really can't wait till we get the A3 here in the states!!









I just may have to let go of my baby... 


_Modified by Pannikattk at 12:12 PM 6-8-2003_


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

Very nice!
Would be interested to know what other mods you've done on the car








I notice the body kit, but what else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got any shots of the front?


_Modified by VR6 Kid at 12:17 PM 6-8-2003_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (VR6 Kid)*

Heres a little pic of the front guys:








My mods are listed below but I can tell u again
Oettinger Stage 2 - 220hp








Oettinger 3" Turbo Back Exhaust with Sports Cat
Oettinger/Kingdragon Cold Air Intake
Projectzwo Kit (Audi factory kit!)
TT Short Shift
TT Pedals and Gearknob
Forge Dump Valve
H&R 2" Lowered Sports Springs
Brembo Discs with EBC Pads
Breyton Avalanches 18" Wheels
My next mod is shocks choosing between Koni Yellow Adjustables or H&R Cupkit Shocks
What do u guys reccommend?


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Pannikattk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pannikattk* »_Beautiful car!!!
I really can't wait till we get the A3 here in the states!!








I just may have to let go of my baby... 

_Modified by Pannikattk at 12:12 PM 6-8-2003_


As of now, we're not getting the 3-door only the 5-door in the States. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cosmic631 (Jun 3, 2000)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (melman8r)*

absolutely gorgeous car- screw the new design...i wish they were here now


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Cosmic631)*

So what shocks do u guys reccommend?
Also why dont u import one from Mexico http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m o (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

....oh my


----------



## Boost_GTi (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

wooooow.....Breytons------>how did u get them to fit????
me like a lot


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Boost_GTi)*

they fit easy no hassles


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (melman8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melman8r* »_As of now, we're not getting the 3-door only the 5-door in the States. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


















I second that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif














!!!
I'd buy one in a heartbeat. The new 3 doors look amazing. Paging Audi! Paging Audi! Bring over the 3 door!!!


----------



## smashbox (Jun 17, 2001)

i will have one o yes i will have one
i don't care even if it is a 5 door








later 
scott


----------



## QuattRover (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

This exterior design is the best hatch design, tied with the Mk 2 GTi in my Opinion!
This auto just looks so clean! Soooo Clean!


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (QuattRover)*

I talked to an Audi salesman on Tuesday and he said we are most likely only getting the 4 door version. Technically it is a 5 Door. This sucks! I may just have to get an R32 or wait and see if the MK V's are gonna have 4 Motion.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (peppeVR6)*

beautiful!! i love em.. i want one!


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Boost_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost_GTi* »_wooooow.....Breytons------>how did u get them to fit????
me like a lot









Breyton markets them as pzwo wheels in North America







5x100 or 5x112


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_
Breyton markets them as pzwo wheels in North America







5x100 or 5x112









Exactly, i wonder why but








Best wheels i reckon u can get for an Audi or VW, second best i reckon are Brocks


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

Just an update guys I ended up getting H&R coilovers. Also fitting a rear sway bar to see how it goes








Coming mods:
ECS Stage 1 Clutch kit
Xenon Lights
Facelifted Tails
Neuspeed Engine and Transmission Mounts
cheers
Costa....


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

Nice ride. Since you Aussies have your steering wheel on the right side of the car, your TT footrest/deadpedal must be on the center console, right? Interesting.
I drove a rental car (Australian Ford product) from Sydney to Canberra once. As an American, it was panic time driving on the "wrong" side of the road, especially on the surface streets (Paramatta Road?) going out to the freeway. Once on the freeway, though, no worries!







Tooheys







Fosters


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Robase= (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (GTI1.8)*

[email protected] i love those cars...wish we had them over here, i'd buy one without thinking twice


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ditto on that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LuvMyVDub1.8T (Dec 6, 2001)

MOMMY.
(starts thumb sucking problem all over again)


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (RQtechVR6)*

Beautiful.


----------



## richtigVRsechs (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (CopiousX)*

sick, reiminds me of Gran Turismo2


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (richtigVRsechs)*

why do we americans get screwed on the good cars, I WANT A A3 3 DOOR!!!!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (dubsport87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsport87* »_why do we americans get screwed on the good cars, I WANT A A3 3 DOOR!!!!

damnn straight


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (melman8r)*

i love it!phat car!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Kaiser (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Simans82)*

damn that is sick man, i love your car


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (gti_vr6_2003)*

i want one... sooo bad


----------



## Al Walker (Mar 14, 2003)

Costa quit stirring up the yanks








Cheers Al


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Al Walker)*

so should i stop posting pics of my beast guys?


----------



## Knighthammer (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

looks nice...can't wait to get some A3's over stateside.


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*


----------



## BLACKFLY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (VolksPike)*

OMG!! That is beautiful, thank you for sharing. I just wish we were getting it in the states. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (T0oDamnFast)*

your car does not look durty in thoughs pictuers it looks realy clean. thats phat send some more.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (mdmjetta4)*

Raced it on the weekend at the VW Nats got a 14.7

















I have to post some nice pics as the cars looking a bit more differnt


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Raced it on the weekend at the VW Nats got a 14.7

















I have to post some nice pics as the cars looking a bit more differnt









looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (GTI1.8)*

heres another pic


----------



## La FF (Apr 20, 2004)

Unfortunatly in F.... UP America we dont have any of the GOOD AUDI's. Its to bad we dotn have Alfa romeos either.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (La FF)*

Ssweetness! 
Ha ha ha in the pic your getting spanked by the bettle, lol!
I just messing around that ****s probably turbo'd and nos.


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (gti_vr6_2003)*

Although not quite as nice as Costas (yet







) thought id post some pics of my baby too!
See my gallery!
http://www.richbroadfield.f2s.com
Rich


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (richa3turbo)*

Looks good Rich cant wait for the RS3 kit


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

Going on on monday







WooHoo!! Having the sills painted too which should make it look a bit lower (why didnt they do that as standard!?!)
Trying to get everything done in time for GTI International is an absolute nightmare. Have had to 'borrow' someone elses RS3 bumper for as mine wont be here in time








Its all coming otgether tho...slowly.
Your pics look great! The fact that its in a lovely country with proper weather helps loads too!
rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (richa3turbo)*

Should look something along these lines!


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

dude i love your car you should put some more pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

do you have any video clips????


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: (Al Walker)*

i want one so bad to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (mdmjetta4)*

i do have a film clip its of my first run at the drags
Didnt do too well as u can see with my take off








http://iml337.com/iml337_xxx18t/costa.avi 
save as and u need divx
Cheers
Costa...


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_










So much cooler looking than any GTI. Why don't we get them.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

hey guys do u get HOT VW ?
Cos my baby will be in it!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

heres another video u guys might enjoy








http://babnet.no1.com.au/ESC/2...e.mpg


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

my xenons came stay tune for pics


----------



## XXXTT (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

me like...beautiful car...love the color...


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

Very nice car....just another of many reasons to think about moving to Australia..


----------



## frankmmnuc (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

those rims are sick


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (XXXTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXXTT* »_me like...beautiful car...love the color...









have our cars been separated at birth?








Is that ur rego too XXXTT








what a spin out if that was and ur TT was white


----------



## XXXTT (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_so should i stop posting pics of my beast guys?
















NO!!!








took a tiny peek at your car again...love it...
makes me want one...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (XXXTT)*

i think our cars are long lost cousins


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

In the interests of keeping this thread alive.... here's some pics of my A3T:
http://www.ofoto.com/I.jsp?c=a...ne0b6
No need to register - just click on "View Photos".
As you can see, my car is much less modded than Costa's "fully sik" A3T.... the only options and changes are listed in my *.sig below. It's a bit different in the detail too, being an MY01 5dr.


_Modified by Ken A3T at 5:24 PM 6-24-2004_


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

damn your car is phat dude! i love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shrek A3 (Jun 28, 2004)

Your car looks wicked. Just a question. Where can I get a RS3 bumper and at what price? Here in South Africa we don't get them so I would have to import one for my car.
I am currently busy with a bigger turbo conversion and front mounted intercooler. Running the 4 standard injectors and adding 4 350cc injectors. I will post more info a bit later with pictures. The car should be running in about two week's time. Well I hope. I have been busy with the car for about 4 weeks now. So I think it is time I start getting my back side in to gear and completing the project.











_Modified by Shrek A3 at 6:03 AM 6-28-2004_


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (Shrek A3)*

You can get the bumper from http://www.s3-tuning.de It cost me £260 all including delivery. However, they are not very good at customer service and takes literally forever to get a reply to any emails. Took 6 weeks in all to get the bumper despite being told 10 days!







I would not recmoend them! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Rich


----------



## Shrek A3 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (richa3turbo)*

You don’t know of any body else that I would be able to get the kit from. Because if it took 10 week’s for your bumper it would most probably take 10 months for me


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (Shrek A3)*

Rieger do one too... http://www.venommotorsport.com
Only very slightly different. Its £299.
RIch


----------



## Shrek A3 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (richa3turbo)*

Thanks. I will have a look and see what I can get my hands on. The brombo brake kit you guys fit. What is the price of that? Sorry for asking so many questions but over here in South Africa we don't have all the good stuff like you guys.


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (Shrek A3)*

The Brembo Junior GT kit costs us about £880.00
I have ECS Stage 2v2 on my A3 hich is excellent.
Rich


----------



## Shrek A3 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (richa3turbo)*

Well when I am done I seriously need to have a look at the brakes. Don’t want a seriously strong car but can’t stop her after a race. Do you perhaps know how the whole import duties think work


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shrek A3)*

some pics of my new mods are coming


----------



## Shrek A3 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Well if all works out ok. I will be starting my baby this weekend. So i will post pictures next week


----------



## clarion928 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shrek A3)*

That's my baby:



























_Modified by clarion928 at 9:56 PM 7-20-2004_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (clarion928)*

very nice thats merlin purple isnt it V Rare colour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not a fan of the grill but the rest looks nice
u guys should start ur own to keep this section alive








Im still waiting to install my mods








Will have pics asap


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (clarion928)*









Love those 17" forged TT rims.... mmmmm....


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Ken A3T)*

those rims are lush !
shame they dont come in 18'z


----------



## clarion928 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_very nice thats merlin purple isnt it V Rare colour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Hey, that's not merlin purple. It's hibiscusred


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (clarion928)*

nice either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

Damn straight it is. That looks SO hot.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (VolksPike)*

theres a delay on my mods due to getting my 66 Bug ready for the Valla VW show








watch this space in 2 weeks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*










drool...


----------



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (VWRulez)*

and some more a3 photo's 
http://uk.geocities.com/a318turbo/My_A3.html 








James


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (James_A3T)*

Lookin' good, James!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Ken A3T)*

heres a quick nite time shot
as we speak shes getting her xenons and kamei grill put on
















and heres some others sorry for neglecting to post more....










































_Modified by XXX 1.8T at 1:14 AM 8-12-2004_


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_as we speak shes getting her xenons and kamei grill put on









Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (Ken A3T)*

she'll be ready this week!!!!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

she ready Xenons and Kamei on








sorry for the crap pics


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

i want one, how much do they run for?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast (BLK1.8Turbo)*

heres a better pic of my new kamei and xenons







G]


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Beast ( XXX 1.8T)*

heres some pics of my A3T from my wedding


----------

